# If you keep your car running in a closed garage, do you die inside the car?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

If you keep your car running in a closed garage, do you die inside the car?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

atsizat said:


> If you keep your car running in a closed garage, do you die inside the car?


Yes .

EDIT: Unless it's an electric car I suppose.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

atsizat said:


> If you keep your car running in a closed garage, do you die inside the car?


Only for those who remain in the car. But if the car is left running and you leave the garage and close it, then the exhaust gas buildup will act like an EGR valve gone wrong and as more and more spent exhaust is sucked into the intake, the car will run poorer and poorer until eventually it dies.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> *Only for those who remain in the car. * But if the car is left running and you leave the garage and close it, then the exhaust gas buildup will act like an EGR valve gone wrong and as more and more spent exhaust is sucked into the intake, the car will run poorer and poorer until eventually it dies.


Not necessarily. Many years ago, a pitcher for the Houston Astros, Don Wilson, died when he parked his running Thunderbird in his garage and stayed in the car. I'm not sure if the garage door was closed or not. Anyway, his son, who was sleeping in the bedroom above the garage, also died. I believe his daughter was also unconscious when they found her, but she did survive.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

*atsizat*,

You ok? Just wondering!

Moonlight Sonata is much more depressing than Chopin's Nocturne no 20. Who disagrees?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Klassik said:


> Not necessarily. Many years ago, a pitcher for the Houston Astros, Don Wilson, died when he parked his running Thunderbird in his garage and stayed in the car. I'm not sure if the garage door was closed or not. Anyway, his son, who was sleeping in the bedroom above the garage, also died. I believe his daughter was also unconscious when they found her, but she did survive.


Your point is well taken, but I did say the person left the garage, though I didn't say it but assumed detached garage. Yes a car running in a garage can kill people in the house and that is a safety defect, and perhaps a code violation in some communities.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Room2201974 said:


> *atsizat*,
> 
> You ok? Just wondering!
> 
> Moonlight Sonata is much more depressing than Chopin's Nocturne no 20. Who disagrees?


I'm wondering too .... I know that you are struggling with some major issues right now .
PLEASE talk to someone_ in real-life_ about this & get yourself some help & support!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Klassik said:


> Not necessarily. Many years ago, a pitcher for the Houston Astros, Don Wilson, died when he parked his running Thunderbird in his garage and stayed in the car. I'm not sure if the garage door was closed or not. Anyway, his son, who was sleeping in the bedroom above the garage, also died. I believe his daughter was also unconscious when they found her, but she did survive.


i do remember this.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

we had a gas burner heating stove in our basement. i bought a CO alarm one justs plugs in to a electric outlet. turned the burner on one day and the alarm went off. gas co. red tagged it and out it was.

also

a news paper reporter for food etc, in pittsburgh, pa was found in his car in the garage and he died of CO poisoning. he did this because the paper found out he was taking bribes from a certain restaurant for good reports in the paper. not just one but many over a period of time. true


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

laurie said:


> I'm wondering too .... I know that you are struggling with some major issues right now .
> PLEASE talk to someone_ in real-life_ about this & get yourself some help & support!


yes please do what laurie has stated. just a phone call..


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

No answer?????????


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Room2201974 said:


> No answer?????????


:O did we just witness something horrifying?


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Capeditiea said:


> :O did we just witness something horrifying?


Yes, again I lose my place in the threads. I'm old, don't rub it in!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Room2201974 said:


> Yes, again I lose my place in the threads. I'm old, don't rub it in!


...i was refering to the OP... but it is a shame i cannot rub it in...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Room2201974 said:


> Yes, again I lose my place in the threads. I'm old, don't rub it in!


I was kind of wondering why there was a reply about tone rows in a thread about people dying from cars running in garages.

Then again, it does kind of make sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Capeditiea said:


> :O did we just witness something horrifying?


I'm hoping not, but you never know any more. As Sir Paul once opined, "all the lonely people, where do they all come from?"


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2018)

Garages are dangerous. Spanish cyclist Xavier Tondo was apparently killed by his garage door a few years ago. I'm a bit suspicious though, as he had reported some doping information to the police. That isn't the done thing in the pro peloton. There's too much money at stake.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

The problem is finding a small private garage. You can rent a car but how are you going to find a small private garage? That's a question.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

atsizat said:


> The problem is finding a small private garage. You can rent a car but how are you going to find a small private garage? That's a question.


Why would you want to find such a garage?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Room2201974 said:


> Why would you want to find such a garage?


Why shouldn't I?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:O atsizat is alive. 


-_- *smacks atsizat. DON'T MAKE US WORRY! YOU ALMOST GAVE ME A HEART ATTACK! NOW GO TO YOUR ROOM!


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Capeditiea said:


> :O atsizat is alive.
> 
> -_- *smacks atsizat. DON'T MAKE US WORRY! YOU ALMOST GAVE ME A HEART ATTACK! NOW GO TO YOUR ROOM!


As long as the definition of "room" isn't a small enclosed garage with a running car!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Room2201974 said:


> As long as the definition of "room" isn't a small enclosed garage with a running car!


*nods, that would be kinda awkward... :O so no, DON'T GO TO YOUR (potentially small enclosed garage with a running car) ROOM! instead... GO TO THE ATTIC!

*nods, this way everything is resolved. :3


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Room2201974 said:


> As long as the definition of "room" isn't a small enclosed garage with a running car!


Maybe I just want to die. What's wrong with that?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

The sooner I die, the better it is. And I don't believe in religions that were born in Middle East. There is no God. There isn't even one God.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

atsizat said:


> The sooner I die, the better it is. And I don't believe in religions that were born in Middle East. There is no God. There isn't even one God.


*whimpers, but i am a goddess... *cries, are you denying my existence? *runs off into room...


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

atsizat said:


> The sooner I die, the better it is. And I don't believe in religions that were born in Middle East. There is no God. There isn't even one God.


Better for whom? What's the rush? No God? that's good news for everyone, isn't it?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't pretend to know your life or situation, but even if this life is it, there is still value in living it. Is there anything that brings you joy, no matter how small or simple? Please talk to someone in real life about what you are thinking and feeling, whether that is family, a close friend, a professional counselor, or anyone else you would be comfortable opening up to. Your life is precious, and you should hold onto it.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

atsizat said:


> The sooner I die, the better it is. And I don't believe in religions that were born in Middle East. There is no God. There isn't even one God.


Silly as conceptions of God our ancients friends may have come up with, it's even more silly to say that there is no God. You don't know. The purpose of everything, who knows, we've only been really investigating what nature is seriously for a few hundred years or so, a blink in the eye on the timescales the universe observes. I don't know what the point of this whole little project is, but as long as there people out there investigating and adding to our knowledge of what is and isn't, this whole thing is still worth doing. Stop looking for meaning. Figure out what you want your little purpose to be to help, and do it. Angst may derive from choice, but consider how much worse the alternative would be.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

One suggestion I wish I had followed. When all seems bleak, just get out of your house onto the street. Look for someone who needs help and see what you can do.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

KenOC said:


> One suggestion I wish I had followed. When all seems bleak, just get out of your house onto the street. Look for someone who needs help and see what you can do.


True. I think a lot of depression is actually just egomania (being preoccupied with yourself) combined with a lack of self-esteem but too intelligent to be seduced by the normal coping mechanisms (religion, social climbing, acquiring wealth, etc.) which leads to a lot of cyclical thinking and losing hope when you get nowhere. Get out in the world and do some stuff, there is more interesting things out there than yourself.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Couchie said:


> True. I think a lot of depression is actually just egomania (being preoccupied with yourself) combined with a lack of self-esteem but too intelligent to be seduced by the normal coping mechanisms (religion, social climbing, acquiring wealth, etc.) which leads to a lot of cyclical thinking and losing hope when you get nowhere. Get out in the world and do some stuff, there is more interesting things out there than yourself.


this .


----------

